# FET and FSH levels



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well you'd think I'd be an expert on in the ins and outs of fertility treatment by now but I am slightly confused about the significance of FSH levels when starting tx.  I know during all my cycles my level has always been slightly on the high side for my age (I am 30), last cycle it was 10.5 but the clinic have always allowed me to start tx.  However I have just had a day 2 FSH test and my levels are now 12.4 which I have been told is too high to start tx.  I'm planning to do a FET as I have 3 frosties left over from my previous cycle and was wondering whether FSH levels are relevant for a frozen transfer?

If anyone can give me a bit of guidance it would be much appreciated.  Also any one know of anything I can do to try and bring my level down over the next couple of months?

Thanks

Lauren xxx


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Lauren  

I've had 3 abandoned cycles (poor responder) and also my last FSH test in January was 23, (I'm 32) so I was told that we shouldn't consider anymore fresh cycles.  But, I had 2 frosties left from my first cycle a couple of years ago and to our amazement they both thawed and we had them transferred on Thursday 12th May.  My FSH levels weren't even discussed, so it's not a problem as far as I know.  It did take longer for my lining to thicken, but they just increased the dosage of prognova and I achieved a lovely 8mm thickness!

Love

Joanne
x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Thank you for replying Joanne.  That makes me feel alot more positive.  I have just read a load of scary info on the net about elevated FSH and difficulties conceiving through a fresh ivf cycle so knowing that it is not a problem for FET is really good news.

I have got absolutely everything crossed for you that you get a positive with your 2 little frosties.

Sending you lots of love and luck.
Lauren xxx


----------

